# Degenerative  tear of glenoid labrum



## codedog (Jun 8, 2009)

Does anyknow the diagnosis code for glenoid labrum?


----------



## Fgarrett (Jun 8, 2009)

*Cpc-a*

Do you mean superior glenoid labrum lesion -(slap) lesion? 840.7


----------



## nmarino (Jun 8, 2009)

Can 718.01 be used if chronic?


----------



## mbort (Jun 8, 2009)

I use 718.01 frequently when the words SLAP are not specifically stated.

Mary. CPC, COSC


----------

